# Jobs



## jhoana_pnc (Jun 19, 2011)

I know that the majority of expats in Mexico are retirees, but for those who aren't what type of jobs do you have? I've taught English already but I'm looking into getting into a more lucrative career in Mexico. Language and immigration status are not a problem.


----------



## BirthAbroad (May 18, 2014)

I am waiting for my work permit so I can work at Teleperformance, an English-speaking customer service company. They only pay about 5000 pesos a month, but before I worked for about 50 pesos a day.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

jhoana_pnc said:


> I know that the majority of expats in Mexico are retirees, but for those who aren't what type of jobs do you have? I've taught English already but I'm looking into getting into a more lucrative career in Mexico. Language and immigration status are not a problem.


The majority of expats in Mexico are probably ... children. Estimates I've seen put that number at more than 500,000 children. There are also a lot of expats working in Mexico. So, my thought is that retirees aren't in either first or second position. I don't have hard facts to back that thought up, however.


----------



## jhoana_pnc (Jun 19, 2011)

5000 a month wouldn't be more lucrative than my teaching job so I guess call center jobs are out of the question. Ummm any other ideas?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

jhoana_pnc said:


> I know that the majority of expats in Mexico are retirees, but for those who aren't what type of jobs do you have? I've taught English already but I'm looking into getting into a more lucrative career in Mexico. Language and immigration status are not a problem.


In Mexico, probably more so than in the USA ... getting the job depends upon who you know. Have you attempted turning your teaching assignments/work into networking opportunities after which someone you have an established relationship with can either hire you or recommend you to the HR director at a company?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

"In Mexico, probably more so than in the USA ... getting the job depends upon who you know. "

That is for sure. I asked a young smart well educated Mexican young woman who is student to go with me to a meeting with people from Conaculta, the person in charge there liked her and asked her if she was interested in working with them for 12 000 pesos a month plus commissions.. My young friend declined but I was taken aback that a job offered was offered to a student for that much.I guess if you are looking for something it pays to know the right people..


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

jhoana_pnc said:


> I know that the majority of expats in Mexico are retirees, but for those who aren't what type of jobs do you have? I've taught English already but I'm looking into getting into a more lucrative career in Mexico. Language and immigration status are not a problem.


Many of the expats who work here belong to global organizations who send people here to work. I am not sure what your qualifications are but you could try applying to global companies who are used to employing foreigners, supposing your Spanish is up to it. The large financial institutions have admin departments, call centers etc. where bilingual people are welcome. However, as is stated in other posts, it more a question of who you know....


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

citlali said:


> My young friend declined but I was taken aback that a job offered was offered to a student for that much.


How good looking is she? It's still true with some employers that good looks gets you the job. There may be expectations that you'll be an employee who provides some side "benefits," however. Look at the help wanted ads sometime, in various newspapers. The HR director wants you photo, concentrates on young people, etc. Young men tell me they're hit on as often as young women say they face the same thing.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

he boss was a woman so I do not know if the look counted but our young friend is good looking in a classy way, no short skirt high heel type, also very well educated and very smart so in her case I think her classy look and her brains had something to do with it..nice and refreshing no'


----------



## mexhapati (Nov 29, 2012)

a small business can provide the income and freedom we all like, there are certain parts of mexico that are booming, exploding some might think... a small shop locale or office, get a source for a product that is in demand in an area such as los cabos, puerto peñasco - and watch it grow....

maybe settle down oout there


----------



## LaurenG (Oct 24, 2013)

Unless you have connections to some type of global organization, teaching is probably one of the more lucrative jobs for a foreigner in Mexico, depending on where you work of course. Many good jobs outside of teaching require that you know someone or that you "buy" your place or both. 

Although for extra cash many schools don't care if you freelance tutor, and teachers can make their teaching salary just in tutoring. In the summer they can make 2 to 3 times their teaching salary since bilingual schools require an English test parents were willing to pay quite well to help their children pass. One mother was willing to pay 200 pesos an hour for 25 hrs. of tutoring a week during the summer. But again you have to know the right people that are willing to pay.

Good luck with your job search!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> The majority of expats in Mexico are probably ... children. Estimates I've seen put that number at more than 500,000 children. There are also a lot of expats working in Mexico. So, my thought is that retirees aren't in either first or second position. I don't have hard facts to back that thought up, however.


Census data support your statement about 500,000 children that are US citizens living in Mexico.


----------



## TelefonTek (May 27, 2014)

*Setting up your own business is the way to go*

I wholeheartedly agree with the reply below. I'm an expat (from Miami) who moved to Mexico a few months ago and though my company pays me what could be considered a good salary here (50,000 pesos a month), I'm still in love with the country but unhappy about the pay, so I'm setting up my own business right now to move full time into it as soon as it's profitable.... I suggest you do the same.

Good luck!



mexhapati said:


> a small business can provide the income and freedom we all like, there are certain parts of mexico that are booming, exploding some might think... a small shop locale or office, get a source for a product that is in demand in an area such as los cabos, puerto peñasco - and watch it grow....
> 
> maybe settle down oout there


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> Census data support your statement about 500,000 children that are US citizens living in Mexico.


Probably over 95% of those 500,000 children are Mexican citizens too. The vast majority of those families live in Mexico by choice. 

So are these children to be considered expats?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Playaboy said:


> Probably over 95% of those 500,000 children are Mexican citizens too. The vast majority of those families live in Mexico by choice.
> 
> So are these children to be considered expats?


Probably the bulk of those children were born in the USA to at least one parent who was a Mexican citizen. There have been a large number of deportations - self, and USA government imposed - and many families returned to Mexico. Oftentimes, the children are returning to live in Mexico for the first time. We've seen some/many postings on this forum from non-Mexican wives/spouses of Mexican men deported ... and they've shared some of their stories about relocation. I don't know the proper definition of the children beyond "American" (and Mexican because of one parent being Mexican), but expat (involuntary) seems appropriate also. Such a description isn't the norm ... but at times it's probably appropriate to use it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TelefonTek said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with the reply below. I'm an expat (from Miami) who moved to Mexico a few months ago and though my company pays me what could be considered a good salary here (50,000 pesos a month), I'm still in love with the country but unhappy about the pay, so I'm setting up my own business right now to move full time into it as soon as it's profitable.... I suggest you do the same.
> 
> Good luck!


Fifty thousand pesos a month is an extraordinary salary for Mexico, not merely a good one!


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

I know of middle class Mexican parents that have visas for the USA. They go up to the States to have children. Then they return to Mexico with a dual citizen child. I remember a private school teacher in Sonora posting that 50% of her students were USA born.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Playaboy said:


> I know of middle class Mexican parents that have visas for the USA. They go up to the States to have children. Then they return to Mexico with a dual citizen child. I remember a private school teacher in Sonora posting that 50% of her students were USA born.


Something about that scheme bothers me no end. I wonder why. . .


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

oDesk.com has some virtual positions but the majority of them pay peanuts. However I have several friends who were able to secure decent work with them after building a reputation doing some of the small, one time or part time jobs and doing them well. Virtual Office Managers, Data Entry, Medical Billing and coding, that sort of thing. Maybe worth checking out?


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Something about that scheme bothers me no end. I wonder why. . .


Gee, I don't know, if I were Mexican and had the opportunity to better my child's future I'd do that. However given the state of things in the U.S., and what seems the continued development of Mexico towards "First World" status, it may be that by the time that child is grown he may be better off economically staying in Mexico.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

jhoana_pnc said:


> I know that the majority of expats in Mexico are retirees, but for those who aren't what type of jobs do you have? I've taught English already but I'm looking into getting into a more lucrative career in Mexico. Language and immigration status are not a problem.


You can make about the equivalent of U.S. $600 a month at various call centers in Guatemala.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

vantexan said:


> Gee, I don't know, if I were Mexican and had the opportunity to better my child's future I'd do that. However given the state of things in the U.S., and what seems the continued development of Mexico towards "First World" status, it may be that by the time that child is grown he may be better off economically staying in Mexico.


I think it's a trick - that's why I don't like it. Think of all the people who want to live and work legally in the US and have to go through all kinds of bureaucratic procedures to do. Why should the fact that a child was born in the US but never lived there give them some sort of special status? Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> I think it's a trick - that's why I don't like it. Think of all the people who want to live and work legally in the US and have to go through all kinds of bureaucratic procedures to do. Why should the fact that a child was born in the US but never lived there give them some sort of special status? Just my opinion, of course.


In the USA, citizenship is a birthright. That is the law and the way it has always been. That is not special status. There is no tricks, it is 100% legal. These families pay their medical expenses. These are not anchor babies. 

Why go thru all the arbitrary BS bureaucratic procedures when all you have to do is visit your brother in Tucson during your 8 month. Then you come home with your child 2 months later. That child has a SS number and a US passport. When back in Mexico the parent file the necessary paperwork and abracadabra dual citizen. 

A tremendous amount of 20 and 30 something middle class Mexican families discuss where they will have their child. This is a very serious subject considered in family planning. You only get one chance to do it. It is a wonderful gift to give their children.

Thousands of pregnant women cross into the USA every month to have their babies. We might not like it but there is nothing illegal about it.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I think it's a trick - that's why I don't like it. Think of all the people who want to live and work legally in the US and have to go through all kinds of bureaucratic procedures to do. Why should the fact that a child was born in the US but never lived there give them some sort of special status? Just my opinion, of course.


The biggest Social Security office outside of the U.S. is attached the the U.S. embassy in Manila, the Philippines. By virtue of having one parent a U.S. citizen they are U.S. citizens too, even born outside the U.S.. Thus the biggest office to serve all the American retirees and their children, who are entitled to a SS payment equal to half their father's(almost always the father) full SS if he has taken SS at 62 or older. Continues until they are 18 or 19 if still in school. Now when you think about that, then traveling to the U.S. to have a baby who is by birth inside our borders a citizen, and gets nothing else but a chance down the road, seems pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

vantexan said:


> The biggest Social Security office outside of the U.S. is attached the the U.S. embassy in Manila, the Philippines. By virtue of having one parent a U.S. citizen they are U.S. citizens too, even born outside the U.S.. Thus the biggest office to serve all the American retirees and their children, who are entitled to a SS payment equal to half their father's(almost always the father) full SS if he has taken SS at 62 or older. Continues until they are 18 or 19 if still in school. Now when you think about that, then traveling to the U.S. to have a baby who is by birth inside our borders a citizen, and gets nothing else but a chance down the road, seems pretty reasonable to me.


There's a big difference between the child of an American citizen being granted US citizenship automatically (and being eligible for a share of the parent's SS benefits) and being granted US citizenship merely by virtue of having been born in an American hospital but having no other connection to the USA.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> There's a big difference between the child of an American citizen being granted US citizenship automatically (and being eligible for a share of the parent's SS benefits) and being granted US citizenship merely by virtue of having been born in an American hospital but having no other connection to the USA.


It's not the child's fault. It's the law.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

vantexan said:


> It's not the child's fault. It's the law.


Laws can always be changed.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Laws can always be changed.


Good luck getting that one changed. Not going to happen in our lifetime.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Laws can always be changed.


In Germany until recently, they had no law about being born there making you a citizen. Consequently they had people whose families' had been in Germany for generations and they were still not citizens. It was a good way to create different classes of people. Be careful what you wish for.

Maybe we should get :focus:


----------



## BirthAbroad (May 18, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> There's a big difference between the child of an American citizen being granted US citizenship automatically (and being eligible for a share of the parent's SS benefits) and being granted US citizenship merely by virtue of having been born in an American hospital but having no other connection to the USA.


Personally I am on the long and slow process of Mexican Citizenship and I take my future swear of allegiance to Mexico and the Mexican flag seriously. Like the USA, I believe I have the responsibility to become an educated voter and learn about Mexico's current issues and government. Perhaps this is why both Mexico and the US require residence in their country before you can just sign up. You also have to take an exam proving basic knowledge of language and government structure. Even US citizens transmitting citizenship to children through a CRBA must prove they have lived in the US for around 5 years. 
In my parallel universe, Dustintopia, US born citizens would have the same restrictions to vote or hold governmental positions. Children who have lived in the US their whole lives should have no problem proving a meager 3-4 years of residence when they register to vote. As for the babies born in the US and whisked right back to another country, a residence requirement would help inevitably engross them in some of the US's current issues during their time in the country. Plus the test would work really great to encourage everyone to become educated about their own country. You wouldn't be able to evade knowing anything about your country just by being born in it (as even some native-born cits do now). Obviously my fantasy could never be implicated in the US, but it reflects that I think someone shoul not be able to run into the US, pop their baby out and run right back with full citizenship. There is a baby store here in Chihuahua that even advertises helping to get your unborn child to the US for citizenship. That is just abusing the system IMHO but I see it so much.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> There's a big difference between the child of an American citizen being granted US citizenship automatically (and being eligible for a share of the parent's SS benefits) and being granted US citizenship merely by virtue of having been born in an American hospital but having no other connection to the USA.


To get parents immigrated to the US a US citizen has to be 18 or over, show financial support and apply for them and then wait for the US Embassy in their home country after they are checked out to call then in after about a 5 year wait period to get their visa and then they can move to the US as a temporary resident.

There is no automatic way like here in Mexico to have your parents with you in the US. except as a visitor with a Frequernt Border Crosser card [10 year card] which is good for 6 months in a 12 month period. To leave the border free zone they will need a 180 day I 94A permit and leave the country to get another when returning.


----------

